# Who has kids and a Vizsla?



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I get a pretty strong impression that most of the people on this board don't have kids and that their V's are their kids. So just wondering how many people out there have kids in their house growing up with a V. 

I have two kids, five and three.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I have 3 kids ages 9 (girl), 6 (boy), & 3 (girl). You are not alone


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

I have two kids, 4 and 1. The dog is almost 3 so we did baby, puppy, baby. The majority of my dog questions and concerns are definitely kid-related.


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello!
I've got 2 stepson but they are a bit older 15 and 18.But there are 6 kids around a close neighbours between 3-7 and we meet them pretty much every day,Dorka the V is 2yrs old but plays with them really carefully.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

jp said:


> I have two kids, 4 and 1. The dog is almost 3 so we did baby, puppy, baby. The majority of my dog questions and concerns are definitely kid-related.


Ha most of our behavioural and training issues with Scout are actually more about the kids and not so much the dog. The kids are far harder to train on how to behave around him, then vice versa


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I have two boys aged 11 and 14, Bella is their baby sister! She is so brilliant with the kids, she loves them, looks after them, and is such a good friend to them. I wouldn't have liked to have had her when my kids were toddlers though, because my boys were proper hard work when they were little, running everywhere, into everything, proper boys, so I had my hands full with them. Now they are a little older and need less attention from me, this has been the ideal time to get a very demanding Vizsla! My mum actually said to me one day " I can't believe you had two hyper kids who are just calming down, and now you've got this hyper dog, you don't want a quiet life!" I think she is right. 
I would also like to say after previously having terrier type dogs, my Vizsla has the most excellent temperament with kids. Terriers won't put up with kids bothering them at all, whereas Bella lets my kids lay all over her, wrestle with her etc and never gets tired of them. The only time she has ever growled was when one of them tried to grab a rawhide bone off her, and we soon nipped that in the bud.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

SandraDee--We are in the same boat  Any misbehavior on Pumpkin's part (usually jumping) is almost always in reaction to what the kiddos are doing. It is a daily battle training the kids :


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, I have 9 year old twin boys and a 12 week V.


----------



## vilashayward (Apr 5, 2011)

I have 15 month old twin boys and Vilas is their toy. He is great with them from day one. Checks on them all the time esp at night with the noises they make.


----------



## christine (Oct 19, 2010)

I have triplet 5-year-old girls and a 7-month-old Vizsla. I agree training the kids is harder than training the dog.  She is wonderful with them - very tolerant. The only issue we've had is that when she gets overexcited she jumps up on them - we're working on it.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow Christine, Triplets and a Vizsla! You have won! Bet your house is fun lol!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

17, 16 and 12.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

2 boys aged 6 and 8 and Scooby 2yrs, he's been fantastic with the boys from day one and has even learned to understands my youngest sons sign language, a real star ! ;D


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

HI,

Two boys 14 and 8 with our V currently 9 months, new V coming in May will be 8 weeks old.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

we have three kids 18mos, 2.5yrs, 4.5yrs and are expecting our 4th. We got out V when I was 6mos pregnant with our first baby. I also run a home daycare, so this house is always full of kids under the age of 4 [other than my oldest!]


----------

